# Charges stun trooper’s friends, neighbors



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

*Charges stun trooper's friends, neighbors
*By *Casey Ross*
Wednesday, March 1, 2006 - Updated: 08:20 AM EST

*T*he FBI's shocking portrayal of a state police sergeant's alleged attempts to score underage sex online has blindsided colleagues and neighbors who say they had no inkling of the deviant double life alleged in court papers. 
 "It doesn't fit with anything I know of him," said Mary Philbin, a neighbor of State Police Sgt. Brian O'Hare in rural Lancaster. "He's a family man and a veteran. I was shocked by this." 
Several townspeople said they are torn between the awful nature of the allegations - O'Hare is accused of trying to solicit sex from a 14-year-old boy - and a desire to believe that authorities have somehow made a huge error. 
Court officials released transcripts Monday of O'Hare's alleged online chats with an FBI agent who was posing as an Everett High School freshman in an Internet chat room. The transcripts detail dozens of explicit sex chats in which O'Hare allegedly states he is gay and wants to engage in oral sex with his chat partner. 
One neighbor said yesterday O'Hare's wife, Anne, has left town and is staying near Boston with the youngest of her two sons. "My thoughts and prayers go out to them," said the neighbor. 
Meanwhile, O'Hare's colleagues in the state police and Massachusetts National Guard said the allegations have left them unable to reconcile their professional knowledge of the man with the charges he is now facing. 
"Definitely throughout the entire Guard, he was respected," said one shocked soldier. "He came up through the ranks. He's been in the trenches with us." 
O'Hare started in the Guard as an enlisted man and eventually became a commissioned officer leading one of the state's top units, the Lexington-based 211th Military Police Battalion. The battalion's MPs have served tours in Iraq and Afghanistan as well as homeland security missions at Logan International Airport after Sept. 11 and the Democratic National Convention.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

There is already one thread on this I don't think we need another one.


----------

